# The moon



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had a couple of goes at trying to catch the moon, this is the best I've got so far. The moon does seem to be quite high, will try again when it's sitting lower one night.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Is that a crop? And also have you used a high iso as it's very noisy?

What lens did you use?

Good effort though :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

It is a crop, and I think the noise has come from the messing about with it.
Here's the same pic with a different crop and just a slight alteration on sharpness.










Sony a230 with a tamron 70-300 on the front.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Much better but still not that sharp.

I normally start of with iso at 100, aperture at f/11 and shutter speed at 1/100.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, its a nice image. Just inspired me to go out and try a couple of shots myself :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Full moon this Wednesday (19th) as well


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

wookey said:


> Full moon this Wednesday (19th) as well


Good stuff, hopefully its not cloudy :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Day to myself on Wednesday so hoping to get out and about with the camera, will see what I can get on the night if we have clear skies.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The sky does look weird tonight, as I was putting the car away, I did notice 3 stars almost in a straight line 'underneath' the moon


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

wookey said:


> Full moon this Wednesday (19th) as well


It's actually not the best time to photograph the moon when full as the sun is striking it straight on and there are no shadows. A half moon (lit side on) creates lot of shadows on the craters which produces more detail and lots more interest. :thumb:

Pooma, try stacking some images as that might give you a sharper image without using so much sharpening in PP


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Great shot pooma :thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

wookey said:


> Much better but still not that sharp.
> 
> I normally start of with iso at 100, aperture at f/11 and shutter speed at 1/100.


what kind of results do you get on that setting??
1/100 is fairly slow for moon shots.
all, I tend to go for bigger aperture, f5.6 maybe and around 1/500 second.
aperture size is fairly irrelevant when your shooting something around 240,000 miles away!


----------



## smalltrees (May 7, 2009)

BDE... Basic Daylight Exposure... or... the sunny sixteen rule...
then base your shutter speed to lens length...
correct... your aperture means much less at infinity...


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Here's one I did a few months back:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking shot, what were you using to get that.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

This:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

took these tonight, sadly my lens is tiny by comparison!!!










the shadow on the moon is a vapour trail



























the reflection of the moon in Boscobel pool


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I do like the last of those... 

will have a 400 probably next week and mid Feb I'm in an observatory. That should be interesting 

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots Coxy
Same as Brett I like the last one.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a joint effort from my son and I. He takes a picture in RAW and I do the processing.


DSC_0037 by Doog E, on Flickr


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

lovely shot^


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

this is from teh balcony with the 400. Handheld, ISO1600, 1/200, f8










Bret


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bret, your grip must be rock steady for hand held with a 400 at 1/200 or the VR is working well.  It's very sharp has good detail and has nice colour about it. :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

SR works nicely in the new cam, that I'm sure of 

Bret


----------

